# Any computer boffs pleeease



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh its driving me to despair    

I have a wireless hub and 2 laptops.
One connects and works just fine. The other often won't connect, and if it does it loses connection easily and often. It isn't a signal problem as it happens even when the laptops are right next to each other. So no electrical interference etc inbetween the hub and one laptop.

The IP and DNS ?figures seem OK.

Any thoughts/suggestions??

Love

LL xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Could it be the internal wireless function is dodgy  on the one laptop ?
mum was having lots of issues simular to yours and she took it to a local shop to look at and its been fine since . . .
I have no idea if/what they did


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Have you tried taking the dodgy laptop out and connecting it to another wireless device? Or cabling it to see if it is still the same. I would say if you try a public wi fi connection or take it to a friend's and tap into theirs and see and if you have the same problem (and you've exhausted all options with settings)  it's probably a physical problem with the laptop and a technician might be able to fix it? 

C~x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm very grateful to have some replies and suggestions!

I shall try it somewhere else and see if it connects - now thats an excuse to get some McDonalds Breakfast!

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah, like you need an excuse! 


Let us know how you get on. 

C~x


----------

